# Does listening to Adagio make you feel super sad?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Adagio in G Minor.

What a depressing piece of music


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sad, well maybe, but also moving and searingly beautiful.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And of course not by Albinoni, but by Albinoni biographer Remo Giazotto.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Barbar's Adagio for strings has been so thoroughly ruined by 9/11 that all I feel is something between desperation and exasperation until I can turn #%$! radio off.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Does listening to Adagio make you feel super sad?

No; it's just music. If I enjoy a work or performance, it brings me joy - the opposite of sadness - no matter the tempo, harmonic or melodic content which might be characterized as "sad" or "tragic" or "elegiac" or a Requiem.

Now, my cat dying; that makes me sad.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

atsizat said:


> Does listening to Adagio make you feel super sad?


No, the effect for me is rather a cleanup of the mind and the emotions. It's not the kind of music that makes me sad.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I feel the sadness that the music communicates, but not necessarily I will feel sad for listening to it.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes of course it makes me sad. I'm not a robot. Mozart's music makes me happy.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

It reminds me a little bit of _Rollerball._ Darned Hollywood.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

whatabout this?:


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> whatabout this?:


Sounds like riffing on the C minor prelude from WTC I to me.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ethereality said:


> Mozart's music makes me happy.


His "Masonic Funeral Music"?

Anywho, yes this work is quite moving. Kind of like when one reflects on regrettable things of one's past.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Xisten267 said:


> I feel the sadness that the music communicates, but not necessarily I will feel sad for listening to it.


I get terribly depressed by listening to it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Does listening to Adagio make you feel super sad?*

_____________________________________________________________

No.

But reading through this thread does.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> *Does listening to Adagio make you feel super sad?*
> 
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


It making me super sad made you super sad?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I view the Adagio as more contemplative rather than sad. Mostly I find it beautiful.



vtpoet said:


> Barbar's Adagio for strings has been so thoroughly ruined by 9/11 that all I feel is something between desperation and exasperation until I can turn #%$! radio off.


Interesting. I was not aware there was a correlation between 9/11 and Barbar's Adagio for strings.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

atsizat said:


> Adagio in G Minor.
> 
> What a depressing piece of music


Yes - makes me feel the same. I grew up with the choral version as sung by New College Choir, Oxford:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> No, but reading through this thread does.


That's based on limited experentation. Try reading through it a bunch of times, on different days. It could make you high.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

mmsbls said:


> I guess I view the Adagio as more contemplative rather than sad. Mostly I find it beautiful.
> 
> Interesting. I was not aware there was a correlation between 9/11 and Barbar's Adagio for strings.


I thought the correlation was between Babar's Adagio for strings and _Platoon_!


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> Does listening to Adagio make you feel super sad?
> 
> No; it's just music. If I enjoy a work or performance, it brings me joy - the opposite of sadness - no matter the tempo, harmonic or melodic content which might be characterized as "sad" or "tragic" or "elegiac" or a Requiem.
> 
> Now, my cat dying; that makes me sad.


This is nail on the head ... I remember a performance of Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings here in London... One of the best live performances I have seen. Not because it is my favourite work , but the orchestra was so involved and brought it so well !!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm more along the line of the other posters here saying that listening to music doesn't actually effect my mood in terms of whether I feel happy/sad/depressed or whatever. I always find that listening to music that I connect with, be it happy or sad music, makes me feel a profound sense of beauty and joy, it never makes me actually depressed or anything.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

violadude said:


> I'm more along the line of the other posters here saying that listening to music doesn't actually effect my mood in terms of whether I feel happy/sad/depressed or whatever. I always find that listening to music that I connect with, be it happy or sad music, makes me feel a profound sense of beauty and joy, it never makes me actually depressed or anything.


Music can have emotion in it.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

HerbertNorman said:


> This is nail on the head ... I remember a performance of Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings here in London... One of the best live performances I have seen. Not because it is my favourite work , but the orchestra was so involved and brought it so well !!!


Nail on the head for you, perhaps.

Yes, listening to music that I find 'sad' can induce in me a sympathetic feeling. It's not a problem for me, though, to feel sadness, if it chimes with my state of mind at the time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Music can have emotion in it.


Did I say something that contradicted that?


----------

